# My Mausoleum



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

This Is My Mausoleum, It Took 3 Weeks About 30hrs.
Its 8'x8'x8', The Best Part About This Piece Most Of It Was Free-:d


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Sweet, Pyro! I want one...that thing looks awesome!!!! Very well done, you get a gold star!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow pyro!!!

All of your hard work paid off. It turned out so good. I especially like the little details like the moss and lanterns.

Great job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Holy ghosts! That looks SWEET! Super job on the details!


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

excellent work, love the textural effects!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very impressive. Can you post some daytime shots to show the detail a bit more? I have one of these on my "list" for next year to house a FCG and am looking at as many as possible to get ideas and pick brains etc..


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Bravo......Bravo......
What a great Mausoleum! 
*Lagrousome is jealous* ~ but that's a good thing!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

careful Pyro, you might make Lagruesome's "you suck" list.... Very nice stonework there!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent job! Love the detail.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Job Pyro..I like the color ..nice brick work


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

VERRRRRY NICE! I love the color and all the great detail


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks so freakin' awesome. Guess that Bad Boys Styrofoam Masonry DVD came in handy, huh? I'm impressed.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> That looks so freakin' awesome. Guess that Bad Boys Styrofoam Masonry DVD came in handy, huh? I'm impressed.


 

thank you all it was fun to do


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I sure wish I could have seen it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks teary on the heads up it should be fine now.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great! I so want one but I know it's not in the plans for this year.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice.. and mostly free is a good thing to boot..


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent work. Your sarcophagus looks good too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing. Excelent workmenship Pyro. I would like to see some daylight photos of it as well. Do you have any photos of it in the constuction phase?


----------

